
Apache Kafka – for JavaScript devs with redux-lenses-streaming npm lib - Antwnis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1by0n89i_Mo
======
Antwnis
With relevant blog post @ [http://medium.com/@SebDragomir/connecting-to-kafka-
using-red...](http://medium.com/@SebDragomir/connecting-to-kafka-using-redux-
lenses-streaming-96a10bf12e11)

